# Haben VA Panel genauso naturgetreue Farbdarstellungen wie IPS Panel ?



## Bluestar123 (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo Community,

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen welcher 4K Monitor der "Richtige" ist. Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf 27 Zoll festgelegt, bin jetzt aber doch mit 32 Zoll ins Schwärmen gekommen, auch zusätzlich durch die Meinungen  im Forum. Beim Panel hatte ich mich für IPS (trotz Panellotterie, ein Versuch ist's ja mal Wert ^^) aufgrund besserer Farben etc. entschieden. Bei 32 Zollen sprengen aber alle Monitor mit IPS mein Budget (hatte vorallem den Acer XB321HK im Auge). So hab ich mich bei den VA Monitoren mal umgeschaut, welche in mein Budget passen würden. Der Samsung U32H850 gefällt mir dabei am besten, welcher mir übrigens hier im Forum empfohlen wurde. Nur hat er halt leider ein VA und kein IPS Panel. Bei Youtube hab ich mir mal ein Video zum Vergleich zwischen einem VA QLED und IPS angeschaut (YouTube). Dabei ist mir ein unschöner, erhöhter rot Ton beim Samsung VA aufgefallen. Auch in anderen Videos kommt mir IPS irgendwie "natürlicher" von den Farben her vor. Allerdings war bei den Videos natürlich nicht der Samsung, den ich im Auge hab, dabei. Deshalb hab ich 3 Fragen:

1. Haben VA Panels immer so einen unnatürlichen, erhöhten Rotton und kann man da z.B mit Kalibrieren was dagegen tun?

2. Und hat jemand von euch den Samsung U32H850 und kann mir aus Erfahrung berichten, ob er auch so einen erhöhten rot Ton (oder andere unnatürliche Darstellungen) hat und wie er allgemein mit dem zufrieden ist?

3. Was haltet ihr allgemein von dem Monitor? Würdet ihr in kaufen oder nicht? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Februar 2018)

Die Farbstiche sind nicht unbedingt Panel-abhängig, da ist jedes Modell anders. Allgemein gesagt hat meist ein gut kalibrierter Monitor eher einen Rotstich, da wegen des Tageslichts eine Tendenz ins Blaue natürlicher wirkt. Deswegen macht eine Kalibrierung mit Kolorimeter auch nicht unbedingt ein besseres Bild. Gute IPS-Panels haben oft eine höhere Farbraumabdeckung als viele VA-Panels. Dafür hat VA einen niedrigeren Schwerzwert und demnach deutlich höheren Kontrast, was subjektiv ein besseres Bild ausmacht, wie ich finde.

Meist kannst du leichte Farbstiche mit der Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung einfach selbst ausbessern - da brauchst du idR kein Gerät dafür.

Verlasse dich auch nicht auf Youtube-Videos, wenn es darum geht, die Bildqualität zu beurteilen. Mit der aufgenommenen Kamera und letztlich deinem Monitor hast du zwei Verfälschungen darin.


----------



## Bluestar123 (1. Februar 2018)

Ok danke für die ausführliche Antwort.  Vielleicht gebe ich VA doch eine Chance. Einer Panelloterie könnte ich damit dann natürlich aus dem Weg gehen. Sind die Samsung Quantoum Dot VA's eigntlich besser als andere, "normale" VA Monitore? Weil durch die QD's soll ja die Farbraumabdeckung größer sein. Damit dürften die VA QD Monitore dann eigentlich noch mehr auf Augenhöhe mit IPS sein.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Februar 2018)

Gute Frage, mit dem Quantum Dot. Wie gesagt, hohe Farbraumabdeckung ist an sich nur für Grafiker u.ä.  relevant - sie ist kein Garant für eine subjektiv gute Bildqualität. Deswegen spare ich es mir auch, die im Test zu ermitteln. Ich messe da nur die Farbtreue, da ich im selben Schritt Helligkeit und Kontrast bekomme und so Farbstiche erkenntlich sind. Habe in meinen Messungen und jetzt subjektiv keinen deutlichen Unterschied zu VA-Panels ohne QD feststellen können. Hatte erst gestern eins von Viewsonic getestet, das auch ohne QD HDR10 unterstützt und eine hervorragende Bildqualität hat. Quantum Dot an sich bewerte ich daher nicht besser.

IPS ist nicht das Nonplusultra, daher ist so manches Panel sogar über der Augenhöhe von IPS. Der Asus PG27VQ hat bspw. ein sehr gutes TN-Panel, das besser ist als so manches IPS mit seinen typischen Krankheiten. Außerdem liegt der Kontrast bei TN und IPS bei bestenfalls 1.000:1 - VA hat immer etwas zwischen 2000:1 und 3000:1 - das an sich ist jenseits der Farbraumabdeckung schon ein deutlicher Vorteil. Aber allgemein gesagt, gilt einfach die Bauernregel "IPS = hui, TN = pfui, VA = irgendwas dazwischen" einfach schon längst nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2018)

Ich meine sogar, dass ich dir den U32H850, weil ich ihn auch selber besitze, empfohlen hatte in einem deiner vorherigen Threads. Ich hatte vorher auch ein Philips IPS und Acer IPS und kann dem zustimmen, dass der VA einen leichten Rotstich hat im direkten Vergleich, den du aber problemlos rausnehmen kannst in der RGB-Einstellung des Monitors.

Zum Bildvergleich IPS/VA: Also ich persönlich empfinde gerade zwischen dem Samsung und den vorherigen IPS, die ich hier auf dem Tisch vergleichen konnte, dass der Samsung ein wirklich viel besseres Bild bietet in Bezug auf Bildausleuchtung, Kontrast, und Farbraum. Das Bild wirkt sehr brillant dadurch dass das Schwarz tief ist und Weiß sehr hell, während die Farben leuchten. 

Ich kann mir seitdem IPS gar nicht mehr geben. Schwarz sieht einfach nur noch grau aus. Man sagt ja auch nicht umsonst, dass VA bei den Schwarzwerten am nächsten zu den OLEDS kommen.


----------



## Bluestar123 (1. Februar 2018)

Interessant zu wissen mit dem Quantum Dot. Hast du zufälligerweise auch schon mal den Samsung U32H850 getestet? Laut Amazon Kundenbewertungen (und auch anderswo) hab ich herausgelesen, dass er leider eine extrem schlechte Blikwinkelstabilität hat. Bin zwar keine professionelle Grafikdesignerin, aber das Bild sollte sich jetzt auch nicht arg verändern, wenn man beim Gamen den Kopf leicht beweg. ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2018)

Um ehrlich zu sein, war Blickwinkelstabilität auch eine meiner Sorgen beim Kauf, deshalb hatte ich sogar bei Amazon einen Tester danach gefragt. Seine Aussage kann ich auch nur bestätigen diesbezüglich, dass nämlich bei "normaler" Nutzung, also unmittelbar mittig vor dem Gerät sitzend keine Veränderungen auftreten, auch nicht wenn man den Kopf leicht bewegt  Erst wenn ich ins Zimmer komme und dadurch seitlich auf den Monitor blicke sieht man halt eine Änderung, aber mal ehrlich: Wer benutzt ein Monitor von der Seite?^^


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2018)

Bei normaler Nutzung merkst du davon garnichts.
Ich nutze jetzt schon ziemlich lange VA und hatte kurz wieder einen TN.
Das ging garnicht, das Schwarz ist bei VA wesentlich besser als bei TN und IPS


----------



## Bluestar123 (1. Februar 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich meine sogar, dass ich dir den U32H850, weil ich ihn auch selber besitze, empfohlen hatte in einem deiner vorherigen Threads.



Dadurch bin auch überhaupt auf VA 32 Zoll gekommen.  
Dass man den Rotstich problemlos rausbekommt beruhigt mich schon mal. War eigentlich der größte Grund, warum ich mich noch nicht entschieden hab.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, war Blickwinkelstabilität auch einer meiner Sorgen beim Kauf, deshalb hatte ich sogar bei Amazon einen Tester danach gefragt.


Also bin ich nicht die Einzige, die sich bei Amazon die Kundenbewertungen durchgelesen hat. ^^ Also wenn man durch leichte Kopfbewegungen keine Veränderungen sehen kann, hab ich kein Problem. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich den Monitor in irgend einer Weise von der Seite benutzen werde. xD

Danke, das hat mir auf jeden Fall einige Hemmungen vor dem Kauf genommen. Ich werds mir noch mal  durch den Kopf gehen lassen aber wahrscheinlich werd ich den Samsung bald mein Eigen nennen können.  Der Konkurrent wäre sonst der Acer Predator XB271HK gewesen. Die 32 Zoll Variante davon sprengt mein Budget von 800 Euro nämlich. ^^ Hätte halt noch G-Sync aber ich werde auch ohne überleben. Wär dafür "nur" 27 Zoll und Risiko für BLB. Und da der Moni sowieso mehrere Grakas überlebt, wird meine Nächste Graka dann 4K ohne Probleme im Gegansatz zur jetzigen 1080 Phoenix GLH schaffen. Aber mit den Reglern im Spiel ist 4K mit der Phoenix machbar.


----------



## Arrandale (1. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch nach vielen verschiedenen Panel Typen immer wieder bei VA gelandet, und sehr glücklich damit. Natürlich gibt es immer schlechte und gute Panels, so war das VA Panel in dem HP Pavilion 32 ggü. dem meines jetzigen Asus Strix XG32V absolute Grütze. Auch bei VA gibts Panels mit grottigem Schwarzwert, BLB und den üblichen Sperenzchen. Durch die Bahn gute Erfahrungen habe ich bisher bei Samsung Panels gemacht. Schnell genug für Spiele, guter Schwarzwert, satte lebendige Farben [8Bit vorrausgesetzt] und weniger Glow/BLB Probleme als IPS und TN. Sofern man kein eSportler ist und behauptet bei der geringsten Latenz Probleme zu haben, ist man mit VA gut bedient. 
Wie gut ein Monitor für Grafikdesign u.Ä. geeignet ist hängt genauso wie bei IPS von der Panelqualität ab. Hat man ein gutes Panel und kalibriert das vernünftig, ist VA durchaus für den professionellen Einsatz geeignet.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Februar 2018)

Der Asus ist bestimmt ein toller Monitor.  Aber macht dir das VA Panel bei Curved denn keine Probleme? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die Farben verfälschen könnten und der Kontrast abnimmt durch die Krümmung im Display bei Curved (Was ja in etwa so ist, also würde man leicht seitlich aufs Display schauen), da VA ja nicht so Blinkwinkelstabil ist wie IPS. Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2018)

Das macht garkeine Probleme.


----------



## Acoustico (2. Februar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Der Asus ist bestimmt ein toller Monitor.  Aber macht dir das VA Panel bei Curved denn keine Probleme? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die Farben verfälschen könnten und der Kontrast abnimmt durch die Krümmung im Display bei Curved (Was ja in etwa so ist, also würde man leicht seitlich aufs Display schauen), da VA ja nicht so Blinkwinkelstabil ist wie IPS. Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch.



Irgendwie glaube ich, dass du "Curved" nicht ganz verstanden hast. Warum sollten denn am Rand die Farben oder bzw. der Kontrast verfälschen? Genau darum geht es doch bei den gebogenen Bildschirmen, dass der Blickwinkel "natürlich" und auch an den Seiten stabil bleibt, als würdest du gerade drauf schauen.  Egal ob VA oder IPS. Also das Gegenteil von dem, was du beschreibst, dass es so ist als würde man seitlich drauf schauen. 

Ich habe übrigens auch ein Acer Predator VA Panel und der Blickwinkel ist ebenfalls sehr stabil.


----------



## Bluestar123 (4. Februar 2018)

Dann hab ich mich da wohl getäuscht. ^^ Aber ich bleib sowieso bei meinen 4K auch wenn 144hz schon verlockend klingen. Nur ärgere ich mich grade in Grund und Boden nicht gleich die 1080 ti statt non ti gekauft zu haben. Hätte ich lieber wo anders bisschen gespart und dafür Fokus mehr auf die Graka gelegt. So muss ich jetzt die Resolution Scale bei Ark herunterregeln, sonst sieht's schlecht aus mit 60 fps. xD Hätte sie bei Media Markt zur der Zeit noch für etwas über 700 € bekommen (Phoenix GS), jetzt ist's ausverkauf. Gibt's jetzt nur noch im Internet ab 900 €. ^^ Die Preise werden auch immer utopischer.


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

Auf Caseking hab ich ne 1080 für knapp 800 euro gesehen.
Meine 1080TI hab ich für 750 bekommen


----------



## Bluestar123 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich hab meine non ti für 580 € bekommen. 

750 ist ein guter Preis für eine ti. Leider schwanken die Preise zwischen den Herstellern ja ganz schön stark. Bei der 1080 sind ja Palit/Gainward am Besten gewesen. So viel ich weiß soll das bei den ti's nicht mehr der Fall sein (vorallem Kühlungstechnisch). Aber eigentlich könnte man sich ja das Geld der Werks OC Karten sparen und selbst Hand an legen. Das hab ich noch nie so ganz kapiert. Aber wahrscheinlich verfällt dann die Garantie.


----------



## Bluestar123 (6. Februar 2018)

Hab jetzt übrigens den Samsung bestellt. Bin schon gespannt wenn er da ist


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht kannst du dann mit uns deine Eindrücke vom Samsung hier teilen


----------



## Bluestar123 (6. Februar 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dann mit uns deine Eindrücke vom Samsung hier teilen



Werd ich machen


----------



## Bluestar123 (8. Februar 2018)

So, der Samsung ist heut beim Media Markt angekommen und ich hab mich natürlich gleich aufgemacht um das gute Stück abzuholen. Hab ihn etwas günstiger als sonst dort bekommen und zwar für 599€. 

Voller Vorfreude ausgepackelt und erstmal gestaunt, wie riesig das Teil ist.  Ich komme von einem 17 Zoll Notebook, somit also ein dezent großer Unterschied xD Aufbau ging zack zack, etwas fummelig den Standfuß zu montieren aber nicht weiter schlimm. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin einfach begeistert von dieser Schärfe, vorallem die Schrift sieht fast aus wie gedruckt. Selbst beim ganz nahen rangehen erkennt man einfach kaum einen Pixel. Farben und Kontrast sind auch top und schön intensiv aber nicht unnatürlich. Mit der Blickwinkelstabilität bin ich auch zufrieden, weiß nicht was manche Amazon Kunden da haben. Hab dann auch gleich mal Ark gestartet und kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen von der Schärfe und Bildqualität. Starre schon ne ganze Weile wie bekloppt auf das Display  Unterschied zu 1080p ist gewaltig. Leider muss ich Resolution Scale (ganz wie's bei DSR war) ein bisschen reduzieren um auf halbwegs stabile 50 fps zu kommen, aber die nächste Graka wird das dann besser packen. EIZO Monitortest hab ich auch glei mal durchgeführt und bin recht zufrieden.  Auf die Schnelle konnte ich jetzt keine auffälligen Pixelfehler oder andere Mängel erkennen, werde aber morgen nochmal genauer drüber schauen (hänge dann noch mal einen Nachtrag dran). Pixelfehler sind bei nem 4K Display auch recht schwer zu erkennen. Schwarzwert ist natürlich auch top (VA eben), keine Pissecken Wolkenbildung oder sonst was. Eventuell ein ganz leichter Lichthof unten links, fällt aber so gut wie garn nicht auf. Auf jeden Fall top Monitor, bereue die Entscheidung nicht auch wenn dafür die fps nicht mega in die Höhe schießen. Super Empfehlung ja---sin 

Ps: Sollte man eigentlich schon wegen einem Pixelfehler beanstanden, weil bei der hohen Auflösung juckt des doch eh kaum?


----------



## Octobit (9. Februar 2018)

Ist Resolution Schale nicht das gleiche wie DSR? Dann würde mich niedrige Performance auch nicht wundern.

Zu den Pixelfehlern: Wegen einem einzelnen kannst du meist gar nicht reklamieren. Die meisten Monitore sind Pixelfehlerklasse 1, die z.b. ein schwarzes und ein ständig leuchtendes toleriert. Da ginge nur zurückschicken auf Fernabsatzgesetz.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bluestar123 (9. Februar 2018)

Die Resolution Scale ist ne Einstellung im Spiel bei der die Auflösung herunter gerechnet werden kann. Dadurch bekommt man schlagartig mehr fps, aber Qualität lässt halt ein bisschen nach. Hab's so um ca. 20% zurückgestellt. Und warum würde es dich nicht wundern?

Ok, ich weiß jetzt gar nicht welche Pixelfehlerklasse meiner ist.  Hab gerade nochmal drüber geschaut (echt unangenehm da drauf zu starren, vorallem bei rot ^^) und hab, wenn mir meine Augen keinen Streich spielen, 3 Pixelfehler entdeckt. Ist das normal bzw. in Ordnung?


----------



## TheWalle82 (9. Februar 2018)

Du musst schauen irgendwo müsste stehen welche Pixelfehlerklasse dein Monitor hat, im Datenblatt oder so, die gibt an wie viele Pixelfehler er haben darf.

Edit: Laut Prad hat dein Monitor die Pixelfehlerklasse 2.

Hier kannst nachlesen was das bedeutet: Pixelfehler – Wikipedia

Wenn dich das zu arg nervt kannst ja versuchen ihn zurück zu geben und dir z.b. bei Mindfactory den Monitor nochmal kaufen, da kann man gegen Aufpreis ne 0 Pixelfehler Garantie mitkaufen, die checken dir dann den Monitor bevor se ihn verschicken


----------



## Bluestar123 (9. Februar 2018)

Ok danke 
Wenn ich jetzt nicht direkt danach suche sehe ich da nix, also wirklich stören tut's jetzt nicht. Des ist ein ständig schwarzes ganz unten eher rechts und bei der Hintergrundfarbe Blau erkenne ich zwei schwarze Pixel in Richtung untere rechte Ecke. Voll komisch des die nur bei blauer Farbe erscheinen 

Edit: Der dauerhaft schwarze Pixel ist jetzt plötzlich weg, jetzt sind's nur noch die Beiden bei blauer Farbe.  Ich glaube das ich den Moni behalten werde, mich stört's nicht wirklich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2018)

@Bluestar123, freut mich, dass dir der Monitor gefällt!  Ich freue mich auch jedes mal das Ding anzumachen und die Bild-Qualität einfach nur zu genießen  Schade, dass deiner paar Pixelfehler hat, aber wie du selber es schon sagtest, wenn es nicht wirklich ins Auge fällt, dann würde ich ihn auch einfach behalten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Februar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Die Resolution Scale ist ne Einstellung im Spiel bei der die Auflösung herunter gerechnet werden kann. Dadurch bekommt man schlagartig mehr fps, aber Qualität lässt halt ein bisschen nach. Hab's so um ca. 20% zurückgestellt. Und warum würde es dich nicht wundern?
> 
> Ok, ich weiß jetzt gar nicht welche Pixelfehlerklasse meiner ist.  Hab gerade nochmal drüber geschaut (echt unangenehm da drauf zu starren, vorallem bei rot ^^) und hab, wenn mir meine Augen keinen Streich spielen, 3 Pixelfehler entdeckt. Ist das normal bzw. in Ordnung?



Naja DSR und Resolution Scale sind schon sehr unterschiedlich. Bei DSR verliert das Bild an Schärfe und gewinnt Details, bei der Resolution Scale gewinnt man Schärfe und Details. Warum sollte das Bild durch die Resolution Scale Details verlieren? 

Und bei einem 4k Monitor braucht man keine Resolution Scale Funktion. Zumindest muss man diese nicht auf pber 100% setzen. Diese würde die Auflösung nur noch weiter erhöhen. Das heißt: 4k plus 200% Res Scale = Rechnerisch 6k, was allerdings nicht sein Kann, da die Fps die Einstellung von 7680×4320 widerspiegeln....


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2018)

Weil es ja auch 8K sind.
Bei FHD und 200% hast du ja auch UHD.


----------



## Bluestar123 (10. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Naja DSR und Resolution Scale sind schon sehr unterschiedlich. Bei DSR verliert das Bild an Schärfe und gewinnt Details, bei der Resolution Scale gewinnt man Schärfe und Details. Warum sollte das Bild durch die Resolution Scale Details verlieren?
> 
> Und bei einem 4k Monitor braucht man keine Resolution Scale Funktion. Zumindest muss man diese nicht auf pber 100% setzen. Diese würde die Auflösung nur noch weiter erhöhen. Das heißt: 4k plus 200% Res Scale = Rechnerisch 6k, was allerdings nicht sein Kann, da die Fps die Einstellung von 7680×4320 widerspiegeln....



Im Spiel sind von Anfang an 100% eingestellt. wenn ich um 20% zurückstelle habe ich ergo noch 80%. Also die Auflösung wird um 20% runtergerechnet und über 100% sind dort gar nicht möglich. Resolution Scale ist ja kein DSR, bei dem man über die Auflösung hinaus gehen kann.


----------



## Bluestar123 (10. Februar 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> @Bluestar123, freut mich, dass dir der Monitor gefällt!  Ich freue mich auch jedes mal das Ding anzumachen und die Bild-Qualität einfach nur zu genießen  Schade, dass deiner paar Pixelfehler hat, aber wie du selber es schon sagtest, wenn es nicht wirklich ins Auge fällt, dann würde ich ihn auch einfach behalten.


Die Bildqualität ist wirklich super  Ich hoffe nur mal, dass durch die schon vorhandenen Pixelfehler das Risiko für weitere Pixelfehler nicht ansteigt. Wenn mir jemand mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, dass ein Austausch Gerät beim Media Markt fehlerfrei wäre, würde ich's machen. Aber das weiß man halt vorher nie. Wenn man Pech hat ist das Nächste vielleicht sogar schlimmer und dann wünscht man sich das erste Gerät wieder zurück. Mich irritiert nur, dass bei Amazon z.B. niemand bei den zahlreichen Bewertungen Pixelfehler beklagt. Also scheint das Risiko bei dem Samsung ja nicht so riesig zu sein. Aber wie gesagt, wirklich stören tut's nicht. Leider ist mir zusätzlich zu den beiden Pixelfehlern noch etwas Anderes aufgefallen. Bin mir nicht sicher, könnte ein Staubeinschluss sein. Ist aber wirklich winzig. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu pingelig.

Deiner hat überhaupt keine Mängel, oder?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Februar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Im Spiel sind von Anfang an 100% eingestellt. wenn ich um 20% zurückstelle habe ich ergo noch 80%. Also die Auflösung wird um 20% runtergerechnet und über 100% sind dort gar nicht möglich. Resolution Scale ist ja kein DSR, bei dem man über die Auflösung hinaus gehen kann.



Das wäre mir neu. Battlefront 1,2; Battlefield 1 haben einen Resolution Scale Schalter der von 25% bis auf 200% regelbar ist. Und über 100% ist eine Erhöhung der Auflösung. Das es einen gibt, welcher nur von 100 abwärts regelbar ist war mir nicht bekannt.

@Topic:
Den Monitor wollte ich mir auch kaufen. Wie sieht's da mit der Reaktionszeit aus? 
Ist das der Monitor?
SAMSUNG Monitor U32H850UMU LED 31.5 Zoll  - MediaMarkt


----------



## Bluestar123 (10. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu. Battlefront 1,2; Battlefield 1 haben einen Resolution Scale Schalter der von 25% bis auf 200% regelbar ist. Und über 100% ist eine Erhöhung der Auflösung. Das es einen gibt, welcher nur von 100 abwärts regelbar ist war mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> @Topic:
> Den Monitor wollte ich mir auch kaufen. Wie sieht's da mit der Reaktionszeit aus?



Hmmm weiß ich jetzt auch nicht warum. Bei Ark steht da jetzt nichts mit Prozent (hab da jetzt nur so nen ungefähr Wert angegeben) aber über die Auflösung hinaus geht da meiner Meinung nach nichts. 

Und zum Monitor: Ich hab ihn beim Media Markt gekauft, weil gleich in der Nähe. Die Reaktionszeit wirkt auf mich recht gering, also kein auffälliges Schlieren etc. Also aus meiner Sicht super zum Zocken geeignet. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht jemand der um jede Millisekunde kämpft xD


----------



## Bluestar123 (10. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist das der Monitor?
> SAMSUNG Monitor U32H850UMU LED 31.5 Zoll  - MediaMarkt


Jup das ist er. Hat vor paar Tagen noch 629€ gekostet und momentan 599€. Zu dem Preis hab ich ihn dann auch bekommen


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist wirklich super  Ich hoffe nur mal, dass durch die schon vorhandenen Pixelfehler das Risiko für weitere Pixelfehler nicht ansteigt. Wenn mir jemand mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, dass ein Austausch Gerät beim Media Markt fehlerfrei wäre, würde ich's machen. Aber das weiß man halt vorher nie. Wenn man Pech hat ist das Nächste vielleicht sogar schlimmer und dann wünscht man sich das erste Gerät wieder zurück. [...]
> 
> Deiner hat überhaupt keine Mängel, oder?



Also ich habe, mit meinem, zwei Geräte von dem Modell gesehen und beide waren wirklich gut ausgeleuchtet, keine Pixelfehler oder sonstige sichtbare Fehler. Bzgl. Media Markt würde ich, falls es schlimmer werden sollte innerhalb der kommenden 2 Wochen, umtauschen gehen und direkt vor Ort auspacken und begutachten lassen. Ich habe mal in einem Saturn gearbeitet und weiß, dass das möglich ist und auch manche Kunden darauf bestanden haben, auch wenn die Verkäufer vielleicht darauf keinen Bock haben. Aber im Sinne von Kunde ist König wird es gemacht 

Das nur so als Tipp am Rande von mir

Reaktionszeit müsste bei 4ms liegen, was ja für Otto-Normal-Gamer eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen sollte. Wer Competition will, holt sich doch eh einen tn, fhd, 240 hz und setzt alle Details auf niedrig


----------



## Bluestar123 (11. Februar 2018)

Also du würdest es nur umtauschen wenn es schlimmer werden sollte? Na dann hoff ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es bei den 2 Pixelfehlern bleibt (sind ja Gott sei dank nur defekte Subpixel bei einer Farbe und nicht dauerhaft schwarz, sowas nervt nämlich total bei weißem Hintergrund). 
Da ich Club Mitglied bin hab ich sogar 28 Tage Umtauschrecht 

Den Tipp mit gleich vor Ort auspackeln werde ich wenns soweit kommt beachten  Kann man sich das nervige hin und her Fahren sparen


----------



## Deimos (12. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Naja DSR und Resolution Scale sind schon sehr unterschiedlich. Bei DSR verliert das Bild an Schärfe und gewinnt Details, bei der Resolution Scale gewinnt man Schärfe und Details. Warum sollte das Bild durch die Resolution Scale Details verlieren?


??
DSR und Resolution Scale machen so ziemlich dasselbe und verändern, salopp ausgedrückt, die Renderauflösung. Resolution Scale hat in diesem Fall noch die Möglichkeit, negativ zu skalieren (wie auch im erwähnten BF1 z.B.).



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Die Resolution Scale ist ne Einstellung im Spiel bei der die Auflösung herunter gerechnet werden kann. Dadurch bekommt man schlagartig mehr fps, aber Qualität lässt halt ein bisschen nach. Hab's so um ca. 20% zurückgestellt. Und warum würde es dich nicht wundern?


Tipp: ich würde alle anderen Optionen anfassen (Schatten, PostProcessing, AA, usw.), bevor du die Resolution Scale unter 100% drehst. Hilft zwar performancetechnisch viel, aber die Qualitätseinbussen sind massivst. Da gibts andere Optionen, die ebenfalls viel Leistung fressen, aber nicht ansatzweise den gleichen positiven Effekt auf die Optik haben wie die Auflösung.


----------



## Bluestar123 (12. Februar 2018)

Deimos schrieb:


> Tipp: ich würde alle anderen Optionen anfassen (Schatten, PostProcessing, AA, usw.), bevor du die Resolution Scale unter 100% drehst. Hilft zwar performancetechnisch viel, aber die Qualitätseinbussen sind massivst. Da gibts andere Optionen, die ebenfalls viel Leistung fressen, aber nicht ansatzweise den gleichen positiven Effekt auf die Optik haben wie die Auflösung.


Danke für den Tipp aber das habe ich alles schon gemacht, reicht aber nicht aus. Deshalb Resolution Scale. Hab die Regler jeweils so weit runter geregelt, sodass die Grafikeinbußen nicht deutlich spürbar sind. Also eine Option z.B. hab ich auf Low gestellt, weil man das gar nicht sieht und das meiste Andere auf Mittel, da Low bei diesen Optionen in Ark einfach nur  aussieht. Und den Unterschied zwischen Mittel und Hoch oder gar Episch merk ich persönlich kaum in Ark. Nur zwei Optionen hab ich auf Hoch gelassen.


----------

